# jdrhost moves out of lithuania



## mtwiscool (Feb 16, 2014)

David Sunder || Staff
We're moving everything from the Lithuanian datacenter over to Latvia, as the staff in LT does not like the sites/servers we host there (DMCA and such - you know.). In Latvia we have full control over the datacenter, so that will never ne an issue.


```
David Sunder || Staff
It's on a per-company basis. Both Latvian and Lithuanian government does not care much about copyright. However, it's the datacenter people in Lithuania who want us out, not their government.

Yours truly,
David Sunder
JDR Hosting Limited
```
so they was an ip change.


----------



## sv01 (Feb 16, 2014)

DMCA and such

DMCA ???


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 17, 2014)

sv01 said:


> DMCA and such
> 
> DMCA ???


yes


----------



## HaitiBrother (Feb 17, 2014)

I fail to see how this is big news, they host criminal activity (pirating, etc) and the datacenter asked them to leave. It's about time that someone gets shown the door.


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 17, 2014)

HaitiBrother said:


> I fail to see how this is big news, they host criminal activity (pirating, etc) and the datacenter asked them to leave. It's about time that someone gets shown the door.


criminal activity would need to be proven in a court case.

they own a floor in Lattelecom building on floor 4(they own the whole floor): http://blog.jdrhost.com/lv-b-1-datacenter/


----------



## HaitiBrother (Feb 18, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> criminal activity would need to be proven in a court case.
> 
> they own a floor in Lattelecom building on floor 4(they own the whole floor): http://blog.jdrhost.com/lv-b-1-datacenter/


I still fail to see the importance of this?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 18, 2014)

HaitiBrother said:


> I still fail to see the importance of this?


this part.

criminal activity would need to be proven in a court case.


----------



## HaitiBrother (Feb 27, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> this part.
> 
> criminal activity would need to be proven in a court case.


I don't think you understand, I could honestly care less if it needs to be proven, it shouldn't be accepted in the first place.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 28, 2014)

DMCA is more of a civil matter.

Someone is not automatically a criminal over a DMCA dispute.


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 28, 2014)

ha!  I guess they buy their servers (or at least the clip art for them) from this host (who has one of the worst sites I've ever seen, starting with broken SSL):

https://buymyvm.com/


----------



## JDR Hosting (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

I actually only registered to respond to this, so might as well become an active user of the board 

We do not rent servers from anyone - we buy and own the actual hardware. Everything we have in our datacenter is our own stuff - from cables to switches to servers and cooling equipment.

Clipart? Got the header from a freelancing website. I guess they reused it from their other projects.

May I ask which company did you refer to about the broken SSL? Ours isn't.



raindog308 said:


> ha!  I guess they buy their servers (or at least the clip art for them) from this host (who has one of the worst sites I've ever seen, starting with broken SSL):
> 
> https://buymyvm.com/


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 5, 2014)

JDR Hosting said:


> May I ask which company did you refer to about the broken SSL? Ours isn't.


buymyvm - one of the worst sites I've ever seen.


----------

